# Hilfe bei SQL-abfrage



## Kite (20. Jan 2007)

hallo ersteinmal

also folgendes:

ich habe eine tabelle mit 3 spalten, in der namen eingefügt worden

beispiel  
erstberater	berater1	berater2
Müller	Schneider	Michel
Meier	Michel	Schneider
Meier	Maier	Müller
Müller	Michel	Meier
Schneider	

ich möchte nun alle 3 spalten zusammenfügen und dabei sollen aber keine duplikate enthalten sein.

mit einer einzelnen spalte kann ich das ja per group by funktion herausfiltern aber wie kann ich das denn mit allen 3 schaffen?

quasi nach der art: 
SELECT erstberater from KlientenDaten  group by (SELECT berater1 from KlientenDaten  group by (SELECT berater2 from KlientenDaten  group by berater2 ))	

danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2007)

SELECT DISTINCT ...


----------



## Kite (20. Jan 2007)

blöde frage aber kann ich auch die 3 spalten zu einer zusammenfügen, so das ich die 2te an die erste untendranhängen kann?
dann könnte ich das ja auch mit group by lösen denn mit der distinct wird ja nur geordnet
aber meine auswertung soll ja später nur ausgeben:

meier
müller
schneider
maier
michel

reihenfolge ist dabei egal


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2007)

DISTINCT sortiert nicht, es sorgt dafür, dass es keine Duplikate im ResultSet gibt.


----------



## Kite (20. Jan 2007)

ja gut, mit einer spalte geht das aber ich verstehe nicht wie das mit mehreren spalten funktionieren soll.
mein statement siehr folgendermaßen aus:
SELECT DISTINCT erstberater, berater1 from KlientenDaten

und mit System.out.println(rs_daten.getString("erstberater")+"  " +rs_daten.getString("berater1"));
in einer while schleife bekomme ich die ausgabe
Meier  Maier
Meier  Michel
M³ller  Michel
M³ller  Schneider

aber es soll 
maier
meier
michel
müller
schneider 

rauskommen

prinzip:
ich will alles in einer virtuellen spalte zusammengefasst habe so wie ich tabellen zusammenfügen kann möchte ich das mit spalten tun können dann würd mir das auch schon helfen.

schwierig meine gedanken gäge in worte zu fassen!!!


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2007)

```
SELECT CONCAT(erstberater, CONCAT(' ',  berater1)) AS Name
```


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2007)

Kleine Korrektur
	
	
	
	





```
SELECT DISTINCT CONCAT(erstberater, CONCAT(' ',  berater1)) AS Name
```


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2007)

:shock: Concat kann mehr als zwei Parameter aufnehmen, daher
	
	
	
	





```
SELECT DISTINCT CONCAT(erstberater, ' ',  berater1) AS Name
```
OK, jetzt aber.  :wink:


----------

